# Trees and Beans



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've never seen anything quite like this before:





























Notice the semi-circles on the outer rows. The beans are sparse, maybe 6" tall, and the outer edge of the semi-circle looks like they just didn't germinate.

These are directly across from some healthy-sized trees. My neighbor and I were talking about this and he thought that the trees maybe sucked all the moisture out of the ground. There is a steep bank and road on the other side of the tree line, so I'm thinking the tree roots grew more towards the field side.

This bean field was OG for the previous 7 years and no chemicals except for 2,4D were applied.

Any other thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Have the same thing under a big pecan tree in my uncles yard. Half circle of one foot tall beans with no leaves left and rest of field is over waist high and just yellowing. Definitely sucked all the water out!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Have the same thing under a big pecan tree in my uncles yard. Half circle of one foot tall beans with no leaves left and rest of field is over waist high and just yellowing. Definitely sucked all the water out!


I know black walnut trees emit a chemical, called juglone, that repels insects and also causes horse's hooves to de-laminate.

I wonder if there is something from one of these trees (there is a mix of pin oak, mulberry, pine, etc.) that could be causing the beans to be hurt?

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

We see it often around here with our droughts the trees take all the moisture & nutrients..


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I know black walnut trees emit a chemical, called juglone, that repels insects and also causes horse's hooves to de-laminate.
> 
> I wonder if there is something from one of these trees (there is a mix of pin oak, mulberry, pine, etc.) that could be causing the beans to be hurt?
> 
> Ralph


The chemical the walnut trees omit also will affect germination and growth of other trees, grass,weeds,brush in the area around the trees.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Good strong subsoiler run at edge of the field will help a lot. Do not try it at high speed, will be amazed how large the roots are. If you are afraid of killing the tree or trees then do it in stages over a few years either begin on the shallow side or begin in the field and keep moving out of the field. But odds are the tree will not suffer as much as you think if you are only cutting one side and then not all on that side. It is amazing how far some roots will run and how they will run under a ditch a few feet deep and them come up on the other side of the ditch into our field on the other side of the ditch.

Oh the semi circle is the shape of the tree, the dew line or where the end of the feeder roots are. The desired area to fertilizer trees. I think the feeder roots runs several feet past the so call dew line past the end of the limbs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Palmettokat said:


> Good strong subsoiler run at edge of the field will help a lot. Do not try it at high speed, will be amazed how large the roots are. If you are afraid of killing the tree or trees then do it in stages over a few years either begin on the shallow side or begin in the field and keep moving out of the field. But odds are the tree will not suffer as much as you think if you are only cutting one side and then not all on that side. It is amazing how far some roots will run and how they will run under a ditch a few feet deep and them come up on the other side of the ditch into our field on the other side of the ditch.
> 
> Oh the semi circle is the shape of the tree, the dew line or where the end of the feeder roots are. The desired area to fertilizer trees. I think the feeder roots runs several feet past the so call dew line past the end of the limbs.


Good points.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely the trees causing it, we have it all the time, especially on the lighter ground.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Crop circles from pre GPS technology aliens.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a walnut tree grove along an alfalfa field that looks the same. Gets worse in drought years.


----------

